

Ask HN: Resources for a photoshop expert to become a web design expert? - MrMike

A friend of mine is an amazing designer in Photoshop, illustrator, etc.<p>In terms of web design, he understands screen limitations but there are significant complexities beyond just that, especially when including cross browser compatibility with various CSS attributes.<p>What resources, including commercial classes, are available to take an amazing design guru and turn them into a designer that can also turn their beautiful work into HTML&#x2F;CSS (scss, stylus, etc )?
======
MrMike
My news:yc app appears to be chopping off the last sentence. It should read:

What resources, including commercial classes, are available to take an amazing
design guru and turn them into a designer that can also turn their beautiful
work into HTML/CSS (scss, stylus, etc )?

